# Munsters house



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that you guys usually go over to megahobby to see what creature kits are available. So here's my contribution to the horror/gothic scene. I saw this, and thought that maybe someone here may have more information on it. I'm not sure if someone else has already posted this, or not, but I just wonder if this is brand new, or if it's been on the fence awaiting approval for a while? 

http://www.megahobby.com/PREORDERNOTYETRELEASEDMunstersHousebyMoebiusModels1/87Scale.aspx


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

this threads been going on a bit http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368139


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, as DJ said, this news has been out for quite a while. Here is a picture of the prototype from Wonderfest 2012.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sorry - I didn't know that there was another thread dedicated to this. I just saw it on Megahobbys site and thought that it would be great to see this in person. This looks tiny in scale, and (proportionally) exaggerated from what I remember from the T.V. show! The colours aren't very close to what I thought it would be in person - more like white with a black roof, and no other colouration. It's surprising to see what they want for something so small! 

~ Chris​


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It is the same scale as the Addams Family Haunted House,Psycho House and the soon to be released Mels Drive Inn (American Graffiti)
I believe it to be HO scale...
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I had these vehicles for a few years now and I think they will work well with the New Munsters House...
I think they look pretty close to what a real vehicle would look like near a house...

















The Characters in the window look a little big for the vehicle...but check out the front door, 
someone who would walk out that door would fit right the car...

















I think they are close enough...








OK....Maybe not this one 









I know this is the Addams Family Haunted house but it's the same scale as the Munsters House
Can't wait for its' release!...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't know you were into the Munsters cars Denis!
Very cool.
The Koach looks close to scale but I don't know about the Dragula. I think someone'll do the cars to suit the house- or at least someone should. 

Chris.


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

That house looks incredible, so much detail!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent !


----------

